# Info on a e-bay buyer



## cokebottle1916 (May 5, 2013)

Someone on e-bay is paying good money for Coca-Cola bottles. Guess what? I would like to offer him a Nice Coca-Cola Bottle, but I need help finding him. Anyone know how to get hold of him or her? Someone has to know are has sold bottles to him around this site. Thanks. Gary


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 5, 2013)

You want to sell your baby to the sheiks and retire? 
 I can't say I blame but your brother and other family should get some, that's only fair.
 I don't know who they are, just pop it in the bay starting at $2,000,000. 
 The buyers are confidential I would guess.


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 5, 2013)

Just to clear things up. I do not have a younger brother in Md. As for now the Bottle is not for sale. I am just trying to find a estimated value. I am looking for any help...Tks Gary


----------



## MichaelFla (May 5, 2013)

I can tell you that that person uses two names. I can't find that they've posted any feedback, so can't tell what the names are, though. One of the identities bought THIS Pepsi bottle from Reggie. The other identity bought THIS Pepsi from MY49f1 in Mount Airy, NC, and has several more bids through them.


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 5, 2013)

I have a question also, when you're listing these SS Cokes and he's bought them from you, what category do you use? Bottles and Insulators or Coca Cola Advertising?


----------



## grime5 (May 5, 2013)

the pepsi with 1160 feedbacks is a sheik he just bought a bottle from us the other day.he has bought 4 from us so far but no big dollar sales. later greg


----------



## zecritr (May 5, 2013)

Gary the bottle,if everyone is right is a one-of--kind from a very collectible and historical stand point,so the value is whatever price you set and what someone is willing to pay  i wouldn't do less than a million myself (got to pay them taxes)
  and i wouldn't sell to the sheik(or his middleman),sure would be a great guy and a great price but i personally wouldn't want the bottle taken out of the USA (yes i read were you said you weren't going to sell at this point


----------



## epackage (May 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: MichaelFla
> 
> I can tell you that that person uses two names. I can't find that they've posted any feedback, so can't tell what the names are, though. One of the identities bought THIS Pepsi bottle from Reggie.


 *The first one was bought by "vip.s" and the bottles are being sent to Orlando Florida....*


----------



## epackage (May 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: MichaelFla
> 
> I can tell you that that person uses two names. I can't find that they've posted any feedback, so can't tell what the names are, though. One of the identities bought THIS Pepsi bottle from Reggie. The other identity bought THIS Pepsi from MY49f1 in Mount Airy, NC, and has several more bids through them.


 *These two identities ARE NOT the same buyer.....*


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 5, 2013)

For the right price .....The bottle will be SOLD>


----------



## grime5 (May 6, 2013)

vips bought 2 and we sent them to his home country he bought another one and we shipped it to new york.he must have houses everywhere.later greg


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: grime5
> 
> vips bought 2 and we sent them to his home country he bought another one and we shipped it to new york.he must have houses everywhere.later greg


 I guess the Orlando house is so he can get down to Miami in a pinch...lol


----------



## jblaylock (May 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  grime5
> 
> vips bought 2 and we sent them to his home country he bought another one and we shipped it to new york.he must have houses everywhere.later greg


 
 He bought one from me, it went to New York.  I looked into the address in NY, it is a mail forwarding facility.  People pay this warehouse to ship their items overseas.  This allows him to buy from people who don't ship outside of the US


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 6, 2013)

Cokebottle 1916  


 I know what you working with here and I directly correspond with the individual in question. I need more information on what your exactly trying to accomplish and I may be able to help you achieve it.  Please send me an email with details. 


 .
 .
 .
 .[]


----------



## M.C.Glass (May 7, 2013)

Is this why lately I had 2 different sellers cancel my purchases of old Coke bottle caps? Is the Sheik snapping them up? One said the unconfirmed package was lost, another said they misplaced them...
 "It's crazy,"


----------



## MrSchulz (May 7, 2013)

Well there is a foreign guy on there buying my bottles left and right, he was buying 300+ bottles a few times a day has a small feedback.  Bought some local ones, not sure what he wants those for as he is 2000 miles from me.  All well!


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 7, 2013)

Yeah, so far a user with these exact traits bid on my Coca Cola yesterday. I listed it as strictly a test...but a little cash doesn't hurt...


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 8, 2013)

There ar two guys buying SS Coke bottles . Anyone know who they are? I want to let them know about my bottle. Thanks Gary


----------



## AlexD (May 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cokebottle1916
> 
> There ar two guys buying SS Coke bottles . Anyone know who they are? I want to let them know about my bottle. Thanks Gary


 

 He has 3 accounts []


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They are actually.


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

His active buying names are:

 vip.s (1239)

 nyalthani (204)

 They will BOTH show up as "i*** (204)----(1239)" in the bidding.


----------



## epackage (May 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: AlexD
> *These two identities ARE NOT the same buyer.....*
> 
> 
> They are actually.


 Then it's good to see him bidding againsty himself, pure genius...[8|]


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






 I DO WHAT I WANT.


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

He bought this one from me for $770. Honestly, I'm going to miss that bottle more than anything []


----------



## celerycola (May 9, 2013)

http://www.paulfrasercollectibles.com/News/ART-%26-PHOTOGRAPHY/2011-News-Archive/The-vast-and-spectacular-collections-of-Sheikh-Saud-al-Thani-of-Qatar/7076.page


----------



## zecritr (May 9, 2013)

well he's more than welcome to spread the wealth my way  lol


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 9, 2013)

He needs to contact me. I'll make his collection with one bottle.


----------



## zecritr (May 9, 2013)

lol put it up for auction at one of the big houses and he will probably notice


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 9, 2013)

No Auction yet. Have to figure out what it is worth.....This fall


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

Gary, write him a message directly and say you are a friend of mine. He'd LOVE that bottle []


----------



## 2find4me (May 9, 2013)

Dadaddaa!!!!! AlexD is the mysterious sheik[][][]  Are you willing to pay 2 million 4 a coke?? jk


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  2find4me
> 
> Dadaddaa!!!!! AlexD is the mysterious sheik[][][]  Are you willing to pay 2 million 4 a coke?? jk


 

 Maybe... LOL [] I wish


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 9, 2013)

How do I send a message to him?


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cokebottle1916
> 
> How do I send a message to him?


 

 Go to eBay and find the search bar
 Click on "Advanced" at the end of the search bar
 "Search by seller"
 Enter "vip.s"
 Go to profile
 Click "send message" or something
 Write


 "Hello!

 I am friends with Cornerstoreauctions on eBay. I have a bottle I want to sell to you for $2M.

 Thanks,
 Bye"


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 9, 2013)

OH! that kind of message. I already did with no replay back . You send him a message see if he replay back to you . Thanks


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cokebottle1916
> 
> OH! that kind of message. I already did with no replay back . You send him a message see if he replay back to you . Thanks


 
 Ahh, he's done that with me before. I heard he collects Jewelry, so I sent him the link to my Necklace that's for sale... []
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/128-19ct-WHITE-TOPAZ-925-Sterling-Silver-HKIJS-Womens-Cocktail-Necklace-Choker-/171016552215?pt=Fashion_Jewelry&hash=item27d1617f17

 What I would recommend is, listing the bottle for what you want to get out of it, he's SURE to find it. He scrolls through hundreds of pages of bottles everyday, one that expensive, there's no way he won't find it.


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 9, 2013)

No way I will list on ebay and pay that fee. I don't know what I would list for.  I would rather take private offers. Tks


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

Will you do a trade for my Necklace? $105,000? []


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 9, 2013)

What!!!!!!!! $105.000.00 where would I were that necklace ? Thanks for the offer but way to low.


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

Hahaha! 


 [8D]


----------



## AlexD (May 9, 2013)

P.S.


 Just so you know, I've NEVER worn the necklace. I don't wear things like that either... [8|]


----------



## AlexD (May 10, 2013)

Gary,


 Try contacting the Coca-Cola museum in Atlanta, GA. They have millions to spend on stuff like this. []


----------



## hemihampton (May 10, 2013)

Looks like he bought 1185 Items in just the past month.


----------



## hemihampton (May 10, 2013)

Check this one out. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190821362611


----------



## AlexD (May 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> Check this one out.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190821362611


 
 [] http://www.ebay.com/itm/290907703492?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------



## hemihampton (May 10, 2013)

Heres another good one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/XTRA-RARE-COCA-COLA-HUTCHINSON-HUTCH-BOTTLE-BRUNSWICK-GA-MINT-CONDITION-/171025349478?ViewItem=&item=171025349478&nma=true&si=S7TCro6fM1JPycGSmRuXvbJ90Sk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## AlexD (May 10, 2013)

Funny, all it takes is one rich man to show how desperate we really are.


----------



## hemihampton (May 10, 2013)

More.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SET-OF-3-PENSACOLA-FLORIDA-PEPSI-BOTTLES-INCLUDING-THE-RARE-HUTCH-/261207770148?ViewItem=&item=261207770148&nma=true&si=S7TCro6fM1JPycGSmRuXvbJ90Sk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## AlexD (May 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> More.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SET-OF-3-PENSACOLA-FLORIDA-PEPSI-BOTTLES-INCLUDING-THE-RARE-HUTCH-/261207770148?ViewItem=&item=261207770148&nma=true&si=S7TCro6fM1JPycGSmRuXvbJ90Sk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 


 [:-][:-][:-][:-][:-][:-][:-][:-][:-][:-][:-][:-][:-]


----------



## hemihampton (May 10, 2013)

Now I know why all of the sudden all those Cobalt Blue Michigan bottles have all of the sudden been listed so high.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-COBALT-BLUE-Ten-Pin-Detroit-Michigan-soda-bottle-TELLERS-MINERAL-WATER-/400474797416?ViewItem=&item=400474797416&nma=true&si=S7TCro6fM1JPycGSmRuXvbJ90Sk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## AlexD (May 10, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/31-1900-1910-S-S-Battle-Creek-MICHIGAN-Mich-COCA-COLA-soda-POP-bottle-6oz-COKE-/310667009655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4855325e77

 Pretty outrageous too...


----------



## hemihampton (May 10, 2013)

That explains this post. LEON.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Is-this-guy-Crazy%3F/m-604478/tm.htm


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 10, 2013)

I have been in contact with Coke...not interested


----------



## hemihampton (May 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: cokebottle1916
> 
> I have been in contact with Coke...not interested


 

 Was 2 million to much?


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 10, 2013)

two million? I guess, no way it is worth that much, If it is someone will get a bargain...


----------



## jblaylock (May 11, 2013)

I have to say, I don't blame this guy for buying all this stuff up..if I had his money, I would too.  I also can't blame people for selling bottles for high prices, I would but.  But its frustrating when you would normally buy a bottle for $20 and it's selling for $300...guess I'll get away from Ebay for a while.


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2013)

If you read the article about this guy it says that the person he had doing his buying was screwing him because he was aware of inflated bidding and/or doctored invoices, the same thing is happening again...


----------



## jays emporium (May 11, 2013)

In case there is still any question, ebay members "vip.s" and "nyalthani" both bought bottles from me yesterday and the name and shipping address is the same for both user id's.  
 Sheikh Saoud Al thani


----------



## MrSchulz (May 11, 2013)

Yep both bought bottles from me in the past two weeks


----------



## AlexD (May 12, 2013)

[]

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Golden-Dome-1920-COCA-COLA-Straight-Sided-Bottle-Portland-ME-with-LABEL-/290911619728?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bbaf0a90


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2013)

.


----------



## AlexD (May 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> .


 
 But that's what he offered me for it... []


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2013)

It's your life tiger, live it as you see fit...[]


----------



## AlexD (May 12, 2013)

[&:]


----------

